# Routine Bone Scan



## Harry31 (2 Apr 2014)

I just wondered if the cost of this is covered under my prsi? Is there a national screening programme (like breast check ) which is free?


----------



## arbitron (5 Apr 2014)

If your GP or a Consultant refers you for the scan to a public hospital then it will be free.  If you're referred to a private hospital then you'd need to check with your private health insurer about any possible cost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry31 (5 Apr 2014)

Thanks for that, I was referred by nurse in GP's as I haven't had one for a few years, to cork university hospital & the letter from them says it is €80. I rang to ask about the cost & was told that's the cost, cash or cheque. I know my insurer would cover 75% of the cost! but I thought screening programmes were free - like breast check.


----------



## arbitron (5 Apr 2014)

There's no national screening programme for bones unfortunately. Hopefully your insurer will cover most of it for you.


----------



## breege (5 Apr 2014)

Arbiton, I think you are incorrect about scans in public hospitals being free, it depends who refers you.  I attended a consultant privately, he referred me for a mammogram in a public facility.  I was charged approx €100 for the radiologist report.


----------



## arbitron (6 Apr 2014)

Hi Breege, I was referring to public referrals. If you involve private consultants then fees may apply.


----------



## Harry31 (1 Jul 2014)

I double checked & it isn't free - paid the €80 in cash on the day


----------

